# setting up and leveling a camper



## mking (Jul 24, 2005)

My wife and I are new to camping and I have a question.We have a ForestRiver Flaggstaff 31ft with a slideout.We have experienced our TT rocking after we set up.Are you supposed to let the slide out first and then level the unit?And also are you supposed to use the jacks and tighten them up real tight to take the weight off?I was told that the jacks wouldn't stand all the weight but how much weight?Thanks for any information....


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 24, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

Hi Mking,  Welcome to the world of camping.  It has been my experiece that you should level your trailer first before letting out your slide.  The jacks should be tightened down fairly tight by hand.  I don't think they are designed to take much of the trailer weight, but rather keep it from rocking.  You might try blocking your tires to keep the trailer from moving. I have seen other TT owners using additional jacks on their trailers.  If all else fails, you may want to try that.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jul 25, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

You have to snug up the jacks on the high side of the camper as well as the low side (or ends).  Same in a motorhome.  Sometimes we just pull the motorhome up on blocks to level for overnight but it will rock when you walk through it then.


----------



## hertig (Jul 25, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

If the movement is in the trailer, you want to have the wheels blocked, and some form of jack at each corner of the trailer.  Force on each jack should be enough that the jack does not move under a mild kick, but not enough to remove significant weight from any wheel or other jack.

After that, if the slide wobbles but the trailer doesn't, you might try jacks specifically to stablilize the slide.  Camping World has them I think.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

Hi Mking, You can purchase a wedge type jack to go betwen the wheels that will really help but, don't expect to get it all out


----------



## mking (Jul 26, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

Thanks alot for the information.I'll try a wedge type jack between the wheels.It did seem like it was more fowards/backwards motion.[I had cheap plastic wheel chocks,but I guess you get what you pay for :blackeye: ]


----------



## hertig (Jul 27, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

I use 1 lever expanding type between the wheels on one side (in case I need to have leveling blocks under that side), and a metal screw type dual-wedge between the 2 wheels on the other side.  The expanding type has a hole for a padlock if that seems indicated.  Keeps things from moving back and forth.  Then scissor jacks in the rear and electric jacks in the front gets out most of the wobble.  Some people use a hitch stabilizer, but I've never seen a need for one.


----------



## flyboy1 (Aug 13, 2005)

setting up and leveling a camper

Hi, you might try also carrying enough blocks so that you dont have to extend your stablizers too far. I found out with my rig if we use both the adjustable jacks between the wheels and not extending the stablizers you can make your setup pretty solid. If you stay in one place for a few days you might want to check you setup again just to make sure that things havent loosened up. I also found out that if you install your adjustable jacks between the wheels while they are still hot you might need to tighten them again when they are cool.


----------

